# hello



## laurlaur12 (Dec 7, 2006)

hello, i am a highschool senior who is very active in stage crew. i love it


----------



## Van (Dec 8, 2006)

Welcome aboard ! I hope you find it fun and useful. Lot's of good people here, Lot's of good info. Do you have a main field of study ? Or are you a general technician ?


----------



## PhantomD (Dec 8, 2006)

I echo Van - Welcome - I am sure you will quickly find your "niche" here.


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 10, 2006)

Let me add to the others and say Welcome.


----------

